# Derailleur hanger specialized turbo levo



## MTB9488 (Jun 18, 2012)

I bent my rear derailleur and hanger. My local shop says the hanger is specific to the specialized turbo levo, although I have read it’s the same hanger used on most specialized mountain bikes such as camber, stump jumper, etc....whats true?


----------



## PinoyMTBer (Nov 21, 2013)

I bet the same hanger with the Stumpy 6fattie would work


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## EricTheDood (Sep 22, 2017)

Your best bet is to take a picture of the derailleur hanger with a ruler next to it and post it.


----------



## eFat (Jun 14, 2017)

There are many references on the web related to the D281 model, so really nothing special.


----------

